# dr.ini s5



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2003)

hallo 
ich muss mit siemens s5 v7.0 
ein programm ausdrucken und habe nur einen lexmark z51 drucker (mit lpt) 
kann mir jemand die dr.ini oder die parameter mailen.


----------



## Josef Scholz (7 Juli 2003)

Hallo  chrisw 

Falls dein Drucker nicht an step5 funktionieren sollte, so ist ein Umweg über den Ausdruck in eine Datei sinnvoll.
http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za461/sps/prog710/druck_d.htm


----------

